# Milking needs?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I am starting to milk religiously and I'm wondering what I need to do and what I need (utensil wise), to have good clean and healthy milk. 

So far I am milking one doe while sitting on the ground. 
I'm milking into two 44 oz racetrac cups. 
When I get home I strain it through a wire small hole strainer into a mason jar. 

Right now the milk is being used for my bottle baby but she will be leaving soon so I'm wanting to sell the milk. 
I already have buyers lined up. 
I know the laws for selling. You have to advertise it for animal consumption only but whatever they want to do with it is their choice. 

I'm also planning on making soap then probably cheese. 
So what will I need to get and/or do to keep it healthy and safe? 

Also, ill have nubians and Nigerians. 
Can I mix their milk or should I not? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, you should use a glass mason jar or stainless steel bucket to milk into. Then you need a better strainer. Look on Hoeggers for their strainers to see what you need. Also, some people use that really fine gold coffee filter but not sure if they put something in there as well.

Read through some of the dairy diary threads for further instructions.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks!! 

May I ask why glass or stainless steel?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Glass and stainless steel are used for milk because they can be cleaned and sanitized way better than anything else. You can't fully clean plastic, styrofoam or any other material, there will always be residue. Even if you try to reuse plastic milk jugs you will end up with your milk going bad quicker because of the milk residue left in the plastic. You can buy brand new milk jugs and use those, just don't re-use them.

Before you milk it is a good idea to use some kind of udder wash. I use chlorhexidine diluted down to a 1:10 (1 part chlorhexidine to 10 parts water) in a spray bottle, I spray the teats/bottom of udder until it is dripping then wipe dry with a paper towel. It is amazing how much dirt gets on an udder just in 12 hours. This also helps knock off loose hair and anything else that might be on the udder that could fall into the milk.

With your buyers, if your state is really strict it might also be a good idea to have them sign a contract basically acknowledging that you are selling the milk for animal consumption only. Kind of saves you from anyone trying to claim you said it was safe to drink, they drink it and coincidentally get sick from something else, but blame the milk.

You can mix the milk. I have Alpines, Saanens and Nubians and it all goes into the same bucket  The only time you might start separating is if you notice an off taste and want to determine which goat is making the off flavored milk.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay!! Ok thank you!! 

I wasn't worrying too much about cleaning it off because it is going to the baby (for now). 
I would just brush it off with my hand and shirt. 

I was planning on cleaning it with baby wipes when I would milk her for the other uses. 
I guess ill do your solution!! 

I'm assuming I should start bringing a cooler with me .... I live about 10 min from where my goats are.. So ill start doing that. 

I also read about the straining things at TSC. Ill try and get over there to get some. 

Is there anything else I should need when I go to TSC? 

Thank you again!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Yay!! Ok thank you!!
> 
> I wasn't worrying too much about cleaning it off because it is going to the baby (for now).
> I would just brush it off with my hand and shirt.
> ...


Other than a milk bucket if you really want to use one. Ummm see if they have something to put on the udder afterwards that's also a personal choice we spray the tears with Fight Back it's in a spray can and then we massage the udders with this stuff called Dairy Mint it's in a white squeeze bottle.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alrighty! 

Yay shopping!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You have gotten really good advice.
My routine (for many years now) has changed. I used a strainer and bought the filters from Caprine Supply. Then, as I got more and more into natural processing I did not want to use polyester filters anymore. 'No how hard it is to find 100% organic, unbleached cotton these days?
Anyway, I have settled on cloth diapers.
I wash the udders with water and a little organic soap and a little vinegar. I always squirt a little from each teat into a bowl for the cats.
I milk into a stainless steal bucket over which I put the diaper, sanitized and folded double, and hold it in place with a half-moon lid designed by my husband. That way, the hair and other foreign objects never get a chance to float around in the milk. My preference for storage is wide-mouthed mason jars, either quarts or half-gallons. They are just the easiest to get really clean between uses.
A cooler will help chill the milk faster and that is good for optimum taste. I mix the milk from all of my goats. I do, usually, separate a quart of Angel's milk for my own personal drinking cuz it is the sweetest, yummiest milk ever!
Good luck with your endevore. Are you going to drink the milk yourself? It is so very good. 
(Tastes good and is good for you.)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!

I'm thinking about drinking the milk but my mom tried back in like 4th grade to get me on soy goat or silk milk because they thought it was my migraines and I didn't like it that much. 

I might drink my nigerian's milk. Guess it just depends on the amount and day


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you tried the goat milk from the store, it is disgusting and you should like your does' milk much better. The store milk just tastes like milk smells when you are heating it. If you have ever warmed milk to about 160 degrees or more it will take on a different scent, not burnt but just different. The store milk tastes exactly like that smells. lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright!! 

I think ill start with my nigerian sophya's milk. (I trust it much more!! ) 

Which do you like better? Nigerian or nubian?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never had Nigerian, but my Nubians all taste really good.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool thank you! 

I will be trying it once I get everything and my doe gets bred of course


----------



## upthecreek (Jan 6, 2013)

*good goatmilk*

getting the milk cold very fast is important as is keeping it cold thru the whole process . I noticed you said that "you milked and then filtered when you got home" ........ when you milk your doe 'the time it stays warm is against you and deterioration starts then .
A container of ice to immerse your milk jug into completely is essential from the beginning ......... and if you have to travel with the milk .



emilieanne said:


> Cool thank you!
> 
> I will be trying it once I get everything and my doe gets bred of course


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree that if you had store bought goat milk you have not really tasted goat milk. For your first try make sure it is icy cold. (I can drink it warm out of the goat now.) You do need to get it filtered quickly as any little thing floating around can affect the flavor.
Different goats have different flavored milk. Some say Toggs have strong milk but my Togg and her 1/2 Togg daughter have very sweet milk. So, you will have to give it a try and see for yourself. I cannot even bring myself to drink the watered down, pasturized, homoginized stuff from the store anymore.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm thinking about drinking the milk but my mom tried back in like 4th grade to get me on soy goat or silk milk because they thought it was my migraines and I didn't like it that much.
> 
> I might drink my nigerian's milk. Guess it just depends on the amount and day


 you will be pleasantly surprised nigerian milk is the best.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with the writer who said getting your milk cooled down quickly is essential for the best tasting milk.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys!! 

I would be straining it right as it's going into my container but the doe that I'm milking still isn't comfortable with me milking her and since I'm milking on the ground, she is a little antsy lol. 
I do have my mom hold her but she knows nothing about goats, let alone how to control one.  
Ill try an cool it down as soon as possible but it is tough. 
My containers are big and my coolers are quite small lol. 

I will hopefully find out how to cool it before getting home, before my Nigerians go into milk 
I still have a little while for that and I don't think ill have enough milk from my nubian to drink with this baby. 

Again, thank you guys


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot!!!!! 

What should I be doing with the cream? 
My mom is telling me to leave it in there and just shake the jar but I don't like it's looks lol it honestly looks nasty.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ you can skim it out with a fork or spoon and make butter


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol well there's not that much! 

But I'm guessing I should take it out anyway?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you don't like it, then you can take it out, if you wanted to try butter just put all the cream you collect over say, a week, into a container then make butter when you get a decent amount


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright! 

I might try that. Who knows


----------

